# Show off your Wire Management UNDER THE DESK



## bigrich0086

Lets see the wires UNDER the desk since we all show off the inside of computer.
Ill start it off.


----------



## Jamin43

NOPE

Mine looks like a spider web of spaghetti.  I'm not showing


----------



## bigrich0086

LOL. I had a feeling many would say that. Mine looked like that too but i spent a hour getting it neat.


----------



## kkpudge7

I'll put the inside of my case against any one here, but my under desk looks like a 3 year old did it... Stupid college desk is so small. wire mgt under this thing would be impossible. plus I just have to tear it down and take it home for christmas break, not spending 3 hours on it lol.


----------



## OvenMaster

Rat's nest of wiring here. But like kkpudge, the inside of my case is very neatly done.


----------



## bigrich0086

I always keep my inside of computer neat. But the under neath was horrible.

Im upgrading my case to the XCLIO 777 for better cooling as i may be adding more gpus.

But still Post up you desk wires LOL we need to see em.


----------



## Fatback

bigrich0086 said:


> I always keep my inside of computer neat. But the under neath was horrible.
> 
> Im upgrading my case to the XCLIO 777 for better cooling as i may be adding more gpus.
> 
> But still Post up you desk wires LOL we need to see em.



Don't bother with the Xclio 777 it is a terrible case. If you won't a good cooling case go with the Xclio wind tunnel or something like the Haf 932/922, storm scout, storm sniper, cosmos, antec 900/1200, V9, etc . The problem with the Xclio 777/1000/2000 is that all those fans actually messes the air flow up. Also those cases are pretty loud although fan noise doesn't bother me it might you. I have used just about all of the Xclio cases besides the coolbox and the only good ones are the godspeed, black hawk, windtunnel, and the night hawk isn't to bad either.


Also I doubt your going to get any pics from people maybe a couple. Most people don't even bother with cable management under there desk for three reasons. 1. They won't see it any ways. 2. You never know when you decide to move your computer. 3. It's really just not worth the time. Don't take that the wrong way or anything I just really don't see this thread going any where.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ive had good results from the 777 and all the other "super tower" xclio cases. Although if you want to manage your cables its not a case you want as the cable management sucks. The Storm Sniper is like $119 with free shipping right now and has a heck of alot better cable management.


----------



## bigrich0086

Fatback said:


> Don't bother with the Xclio 777 it is a terrible case. If you won't a good cooling case go with the Xclio wind tunnel or something like the Haf 932/922, storm scout, storm sniper, cosmos, antec 900/1200, V9, etc . The problem with the Xclio 777/1000/2000 is that all those fans actually messes the air flow up. Also those cases are pretty loud although fan noise doesn't bother me it might you. I have used just about all of the Xclio cases besides the coolbox and the only good ones are the godspeed, black hawk, windtunnel, and the night hawk isn't to bad either.
> 
> 
> Also I doubt your going to get any pics from people maybe a couple. Most people don't even bother with cable management under there desk for three reasons. 1. They won't see it any ways. 2. You never know when you decide to move your computer. 3. It's really just not worth the time. Don't take that the wrong way or anything I just really don't see this thread going any where.



IM staying away form the HAF 932 due to the power supply being mounted fan face down. Its just me but i dont want the power supply working harder since it wont have any air flow. i may even decide on the antec 1200.


----------



## bigrich0086

bomberboysk said:


> Ive had good results from the 777 and all the other "super tower" xclio cases. Although if you want to manage your cables its not a case you want as the cable management sucks. The Storm Sniper is like $119 with free shipping right now and has a heck of alot better cable management.



Thanks on the infor for the Sniper but its too small for me. Im getting Full tower to allow more room so parts arent close to gether and can cool better with the more fans.


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> Ive had good results from the 777 and all the other "super tower" xclio cases. Although if you want to manage your cables its not a case you want as the cable management sucks. The Storm Sniper is like $119 with free shipping right now and has a heck of alot better cable management.



I'm not saying the 777 is a bad case but the cooling is not as good as you would think with all those fans. A case like the storm scout/sniper or the haf 932 has better cooling. As for cable management none of the Xclio case have it. I don't know why it looks like they put a lot of work into their cases. How hard would it be to cut a whole or two.


----------



## Russian777

Jamin43 said:


> NOPE
> 
> Mine looks like a spider web of spaghetti.  I'm not showing



Yah, i would manage my cables too, but it would be a bitch to unplug and plug back in if you wanted to, and would have to brake the zip ties too..


----------



## bigrich0086

I did the zip ties as my computer dont move. Same place for last 3 years since my desk is huge. Its a 4ftx4ft corner desk


----------



## Mitch?

I have a single 10 socket surge protector, with my 3 comp cords in it (spk/mon/sys) , 2 guitar amps, 1 guitar cab (great effects ha), a fan, a light, and one each for my router and modem. it's all cluttered to one side, so it looks neatish, but if i pulled the surge protector towards the middle more it'd be a mass of confusion.


----------



## bigrich0086

Pictures come on now


----------



## Mitch?

*peer pressure*





i was wrong, it's 12 socket.
i also have a 10" amp down there, and alot of shit. ha. on teh right you might be able to see my cable modem dangling by it's cords. might not, the pic is courtesy my old MS LifeCam


----------



## bigrich0086

That picture reminds me of DORM living in college.


----------



## Tardious

My wires are messy as hell, I don't look at the wires whilst at my computer. I'll post a pic later


----------



## Jamin43

Mitch? said:


> *peer pressure*



Is that a fire Hazzard


----------



## MrNah

Just a small part of my rats nest. 2 desktop, 4 monitors, 2 printers, 1 laptop and a repair center.. can't control the wires :| Theres no way.


----------



## Bacon

I've got the cables behind the computer pretty tidied up, but behind the pretty purple curtain its a different story 





















The tan cord is an old phone line, with what I think is a splitter on the end..if anyone was wondering.


----------



## schw32m

My test and repair desk. What doesn't show is the bench testing station to the left and the lack of wire management there.


----------



## Fatback

Bacon said:


> I've got the cables behind the computer pretty tidied up, but behind the pretty purple curtain its a different story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tan cord is an old phone line, with what I think is a splitter on the end..if anyone was wondering.



Whats up with that fan does it serve a purpose or did it just fall back there.


BTW Nice curtain


----------



## Bacon

Fatback said:


> Whats up with that fan does it serve a purpose or did it just fall back there.
> 
> 
> BTW Nice curtain



Ah, right, theres actually another one right next to it, I'll have to post another picture with my tower moved out of the way. They're there to blow the hot air thats just otherwise sitting there and would usually would get recycled making even hotter air, and thats the cheap solution I came up with. Actually dropped my temps 2C  and it was a fun little project.

And TY lol, I guess it looks better than the cords..Looks a bit awkward with a gaming computer and a purple curtain..but it functions.


----------



## Fatback

Bacon said:


> Ah, right, theres actually another one right next to it, I'll have to post another picture with my tower moved out of the way. They're there to blow the hot air thats just otherwise sitting there and would usually would get recycled making even hotter air, and thats the cheap solution I came up with. Actually dropped my temps 2C  and it was a fun little project.
> 
> And TY lol, I guess it looks better than the cords..Looks a bit awkward with a gaming computer and a purple curtain..but it functions.



Thats what I though they where for. That's also the reason I don't put my computer in a confined space. I have room for it under my desk but I choose to put in on the right side.

If you get all purple lights instead of blue then it would look cool or you could just buy some blue curtains lol.


----------



## Bacon

Fatback said:


> Thats what I though they where for. That's also the reason I don't put my computer in a confined space. I have room for it under my desk but I choose to put in on the right side.
> 
> If you get all purple lights instead of blue then it would look cool or you could just buy some blue curtains lol.



purple lights would be sweet lol. Never know, might be the theme of my next build haha. "My curtain inspired build" awesome title imo.


----------



## aviation_man

schw32m said:


> My test and repair desk. What doesn't show is the bench testing station to the left and the lack of wire management there.



Those CRT's?? :O  lol  



Bacon said:


> behind the pretty purple curtain its a different story



Lookin pretty fruity there  lol


----------



## sup2jzgte

Bacon said:


> I've got the cables behind the computer pretty tidied up, but behind the pretty purple curtain its a different story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tan cord is an old phone line, with what I think is a splitter on the end..if anyone was wondering.



Do I even want to know where that stain came from lol


----------



## Bacon

sup2jzgte said:


> Do I even want to know where that stain came from lol



LOL wow, never saw that before. I doubt its what you think it is though.

Bit scary, I got that from my sisters bedroom....


----------



## schw32m

aviation_man said:


> Those CRT's?? :O  lol



Heheh yeah.. for what I'm using them for they work great.. and they were free.. I should dig the museum piece out.  Still have a fully operational IBM XT (can't use it for anything but it is fun conversation piece)


----------



## jasonn20

sup2jzgte said:


> Do I even want to know where that stain came from lol



That is just funny! lol    Show off you Wire Management UNDER THE DESK  ....lol  ...


----------



## rharding91

Bacon said:


>



Now that is funny!


----------



## rubber314chicken

I suppose its better than stained carpet/wallpaper.... nothing to explain to future buyers.


----------



## WeatherMan

No Thankyou. lol

I may once I get my rug down.


----------

